# Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese roten Federn an den Drillingen die manche Spinner und auch andere KuKö´s haben sehr fangfördernt sind besonders auf Barsch.
Und da ich finde, dass die Mepps Aglia so mit die bessten Spinner sind möchte ich meine mit diesen Federn ausstatten am Drilling.
ich denke das ich solche Kunstfedern in allen Farben in Bastelläden bekomme aber wie montiere ich die vernümftig am Drilling. Sollte schon in etwa so aussehen wie die die man im Laden kaufen kann, damit die Federn sich im Wasser auch gut bewegen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !
Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

OK Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Aber wie bekomme ich mit der Feder (die aussieht von der Form her wie eine die ich draußen finden würde) die Form hin wie die, die die spinner die man mit diesen Feder kaufen kann im Laden haben ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Zurecht pusten!

:q:q:q

Mit ner Schere.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Lorenz (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Boardsuche 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185170&highlight=dressed+trebles



Gut&günstig Sprengringe gibts von Rosco bei ebay.com
Für 12$ inkl. Versand sollte man schon so 200 stk in diversen Größen kriegen können...

VMC Haken hier (deutsche Quelle)
http://stores.ebay.de/hnfishing


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten !

hatte wirklich ne ganze zeit in der Boardsuche geguckt aber nichts gefunden, bei dem Namen ehrlichgesagt aber auch kein Wunder :q

Aber ich hab mir mal die Bilder in deinem Thread da angeguckt und genau sowas möchte ich auch hinkrigen!

also macht ihr das so ...
Ihr nehmt kleine Stücke Federn die ihr um den Hakenschenkel des Drillings legt, dann umwickelt ihr den Hakenschänkel mit Nähgarn und macht nen knoten und das versiegelt ihr mit sekundenkleber oder klarlack ?

Die von dier Lorenz sehen ja echt Profi like aus !!!
Glaube nicht das ich das beim ersten mal hinbekommen !

gruß Felix


----------



## Wallace666 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Einfachste Möglichkeit:
- rote Wollfäden o.ä. durchs Drillingsöhr ziehen und umlegen
- ein Stück Schlauch von ne Knicklicht, Schrumpfschlauch o.ö. darüber drücken
- Drilling in den Sprengrich, fertig


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Einfachste Möglichkeit:
> - rote Wollfäden o.ä. durchs Drillingsöhr ziehen und umlegen
> - ein Stück Schlauch von ne Knicklicht, Schrumpfschlauch o.ö. darüber drücken
> - Drilling in den Sprengrich, fertig


 
Ich habe aber gelesen das die sich nach kurzer Zeit mit Wasser vollsugen und dann einfach schlaff runterhengen und ich möchte ja das das alles im Wasser schön spielt. !?

Ich muss ja dann die Drillinge die an meinen Spinnern schon dran waren erstmal abmachen, wie bzw mit was macht ihr das !? Mit unserer Kneifzange brauche ich schon ne zeitlang bis ich die drillinge an der öse erstmal durch kriege !

gruß Felix


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Mit unserer Kneifzange brauche ich schon ne zeitlang bis ich die drillinge an der öse erstmal durch kriege !




Dann kauf dir ne vernünftife Zange. Wenn es nicht gerade ein 5/0 oder größerer Drilling ist, sollte das eigentlich mit ner brauchbaren Zange kein Problem sein. 

Den neuen Drillinge dann einfach mit einen Sprengring montieren.


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Moin,Moin
Mann kann auch Polarfuchs als material nehmen,das ist ein bischen robuster als Federn und spielt genau so gut.Vom Sekundenkleber würde ich aber die Finger lassen,der wird nämlich schnell milchig und sieht dann nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

OK

Aber meint ihr das i8ch die passenden Materialien in einem Bastelladen bekommen würde ?
Oder sollte ich das schon in solchen Shops für Fliegenbindematerialien bestellen ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Mach es doch so wie jeder Fliegenbinder. Dazu brauchst Du nur den Haken, Bindezwirn (am besten dünnen aus Synthetik) 2K Epoxy, rote Wolle und Hechelfedern. Als Geräte kann ich Dir einen Bindestock nahelegen (ein Schraubstock tut´s für den Anfang aber auch oder jemand der Dir den Haken mit´ner Kombizange hält)
Dann natürlich eine Schere und vielleicht noch einen Bobbin (Spulenhalter)
Schneide ein paar Stücken Wollfaden ab und zerfasere ihn. Ich benutze dazu ein selbstgemachtes Werkzeug, dicker Draht oder Nagel mit Klettband (das habe ich mit einem Faden auf den Nagel gewickelt und MIt Epoxy verklebt)


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Dann spannst Du den Drilling in den Stock und wickelst den Faden um den Hakenschenkel. Wenn der schön fest sitzt kannst Du etwas der Wollfasern anlegen und festbinden. Den dann nach hinten schlagen und mit dem Bindefaden überfangen. Das machst Du von allen 3 Seiten ganz schön gleichmäßig. Am Ende bindest Du eine einfache Schlaufe mit dem Bindefaden und führst ihn wieder nach vorne zum Ör.


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

jetzt kannst Du die Hecheln (Hahnenfedern aus dem Nacken) anlegen und festbinden. Möglichst weit vorn am Ör bitte! Suche Dir vorher die richtigen Federn aus. Nicht jede Feder aus einem Bald (Nackenskalp) hat gleich lange Fibern. Die Länge ist aber für eine schöne Form maßgeblich.
Nun mußt Du noch die zuvor eingebundene Fadenschlaufe aufschneiden, sodaß sich ein langer Einzelfaden ergibt. Eine Aterienklemme kann diesen zwischenzeitlich auf Spannung halten.

Sind die Hechelkiele fest angebunden kannst Du sie von vorne nach hinten um den Schenkel wickeln.
Erst die eine Hechel. Diese wirde mit dem Faden (den von  der Aterienklemme) Hinten umwickelt. Danach verfahren wir genauso mit der 2. Hechel nur in entgegengesetzter Richtung durch die bereits gewickelte (Palmer)Hechel.
Sind beide Federn hinten abgebunden führen wir den Faden durch die Federwicklung, ebenfalls um den Schenkel gewickelt (geript) zum Ör zurück und legen ihn dort mit dem vorderen Bindefaden fest.
Dadurch werden die Federn fest auf dem Schenkel fixiert!
Mit der linken Hand streifst Du jetzt die abstehenden Federfibern nach hinten in Richtung Hakenbogen. Vorsichtig bitte, denn gute Haken sind sauscharf!!! Dabei fixierst Du sie mit einigen Windungen des Bindefadens in dieser Stellung.
Am Ende machst Du noch einen Abschlußknoten, der mit 2 K-Epoxy gesichert wird. Dabei soll das Epoxy zu gleichen Teilen mit einer (Dubbin) Nadel gemischt und auch aufgetragen. Nach 5Min ist dieser Kunststoff ausgehärtet und Du kannst den Drilling am Spinner anbringen


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

vielen dank für diese ausführliche erklärung !

und diese Wollfasern saugen sich nicht mit wasser voll ???


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

hier noch ein Bild vom fertigen Drilling


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Doch, das tun sie. Und das ist auch gut so. Bringt mehr Gewicht beim werfen auf den Köder. Im Wasser ist das dann Wurscht, da sind die Fasern ja schwerelos und spielen schün in der Ströhmung wogegen die Federfibern abstehen wenn sie fest/hart genug sind.
Man kann auch Synthitikfasern verwenden z.B. Nylontau auffasern, oder fertig kaufen beim Fliegenbindezubehör. Dann wird´s aber ganz schnell teuer!


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Übrigens Beim Fliegenbindehöker bekommst Du alles was Du dazu brauchst, in jeder Farbe, Form, Größe. Auch alle benötigten Werkzeuge, aber wie gesagt, nicht ganz billig


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

hier findest Du alles was das Herz begehrt

http://www.rudiheger.eu/index.php?cat=c8_Bindematerial.html&XTCsid=ef5a3212cc99bca86c197f9fb3983d4f


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

@Bondex:

Vielen Dank für deine Beiträge !!!

War echt super hilfreich  !!!

Ich habe zwar im mom nicht die passenden drillinge spinner und sprengringe um es direkt auszuprobieren aber ich werde nach dem mittagessen mal mit dem rad losfahren und mir rote wolle, fädern und bindegarn zu besorgen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*



Bondex schrieb:


> Übrigens Beim Fliegenbindehöker bekommst Du alles was Du dazu brauchst, in jeder Farbe, Form, Größe. Auch alle benötigten Werkzeuge, aber wie gesagt, nicht ganz billig


 
Ja also ich bin ja kein Fliegenfischer bzw. binder und da brauch ich erstmal auch nicht das ganze profi tackle.
Fürs erste denke ich reicht da aterienklemme und schraubstock.


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

ja genau erstmal klein beginnen. Guten Bindefaden für kleines Geld gibt´s beim Schneider Deines Vertrauens. (bei uns in HH sind das diese kleinen Türkenläden, also Änderungsschneidereien) Die haben richtig große Spulen. Versuch´s gar nicht erst in der Kurzwarenabteilung oder im Bastelläden, die haben sowas nicht. Deren Fäden sind alle viel zu dick und meist aus Baumwolle. Sind für diesen Zweck nicht besonders gut geeignet.
Ach ja fast hätt ich´s vergessen: Auch die Reste lassen sich noch verarbeiten. Also diese roten Flusen lassen sich als selbstgemachte Dubbing um den Zwirn wickeln um damit den Hakenschenkel zu entwickeln. Bei der hier gezeigten "Fliege" Habe ich zusätzlich noch die zu langen Hechelfiebern nach hinten eingebunden


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Übrigens einen Bobbin würde ich Dir schon empfehlen. Die billigen kosten keine 3 Euro. Geht echt besser als den Faden in der Hand zu halten da der Faden immer stramm bleiben muß auch wenn man mal eine kleine "Zwangspause" einlegen muß um Material vorzubereiten. Dabei bleibt der Spulenhalter als Gewicht einfach am Haken hängen. Ist recht praktisch sowas


----------



## Lorenz (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Hi

Bobbin-Holder 2-3
1xBindegarn  ~2 (rot oder schwarz)
1-3x Ein Stück Hahn/Huhn 2-4 (rot,weiß,schwarz)
1-2x Flash  ~2   (silber/rot)
Klarer Bindelack in so nem Fläschchen mit "Pinsel"  ~4 ?


Sooo teuer ist das nicht,wenn man halt mal nach den Preisen guckt!
z.B.  5,- für ein bissel Glitzerzeugs und 10 Euro oder mehr für einen Hahnen/Hennen- sattel/skalp muss natürlich nicht sein!!


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

ja klar man kann da gut sparen. Indische Bälge gibt´s schon für 2 Euro oder noch billiger Einzelhecheln im 10er-Pack für 50 cent ;-)
Bindelack würde ich gar nicht benutzen für so große Fliegen weil das zu viele Lackier-Gänge benötigt bis man einen schönen Kopf hat. Mit Epoxy ist man viel schneller und das Ergebnis ist besser.
Hennenbalg würde ich in diesem Fall nicht empfehlen weil die Fiebern zu weich und meist auch zu lang sind.
Glitzerzeug ist aber immer einen Versuch wert. Meine Besten Erfahrungen habe ich aber mit Brauntönen und rot/schwarz gemacht. Habe nur nicht Schwarz für diese Demo genommen weil das so doof zu fotografieren ist.


----------



## Felipe95 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Hallo,

habe heute meinen 1. Versuch gemacht und bin eigl recht zufriden,nur das mit dem sekundenkleber klappt nicht so weil man den nicht wirklich verteilen kann und der hat auch so in der wolle geklebt und klumpen gebildet.
Was gibts denn was man in bastelläden oder supermärkten oder so bekommt was ich da noch verwänden kann ?
Hier das Bild: 



Gruß Felix


----------



## west1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Was gibts denn was man in bastelläden oder supermärkten oder so bekommt was ich da noch verwänden kann ?


Klarer Nagellack von Mama, Schwester oder so, ist billig und gut.


----------



## Felipe95 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Federn an Drillinge für Spinner,Blinker,etc. montieren*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort werd ich mal ausprobieren !


----------

